

Learning JavaScript: Generating Random Whole Numbers - osahyoun
http://www.unicodegirl.com/my-first-javascript-problems-random-numbers.html

======
cfuegos
David Bau's seedrandom.js is quite interesting:

[It] defines a method Math.seedrandom() that, when called, substitutes an
explicitly seeded RC4-based algorithm for Math.random(). Also supports
automatic seeding from local or network sources of entropy.

<http://davidbau.com/encode/seedrandom.js>

